# Prevent armyworm attack



## Belkins (Jun 7, 2021)

Any suggestions for preventative measures against a likely armyworm invasion?

https://www.foxnews.com/us/armyworms-invasion-lawns-us


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Bifenthrin


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm on the second round of armyworms. I put a couple of applications of Bifen and it either killed them off or they've went thru the process of turning into moths. I can spray the lawn with water and they fly out by the hundreds. They have laid eggs under the lip of the siding on my house also.

I reached out to the University of KY agriculture Dept and was told to wait a few days for the larva to hatch then spray Bifen again. Apparently the worms have to eat the grass after the Bifen to kill them it's not just contact to the worms that will take care of them.

As @cleohioturf mentioned Bifen is the popular go to option.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Has anyone tried beneficial nematodes? I'm hesitant to spray the back with insecticide because of the dog.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Also, anything to spray on the egg sacks? They like my privacy fence, and with a 1/2 acre yard I can't go along and smoosh all of them by hand.


----------

